# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.хх и Win8

## Eklips2004

День добрый!
Поставил 7ку 1с на Win8, 027 релиз, все настроил (хелп по Win7 работает нормально и с 8кой). Все работает, формируется, НО не печатает. Принтер подключен, настроен, печатает нормально из других приложений. В 1С даже диалоговых окошек печати не выводится. Кто сталкивался - подскажите что делать?

----------

